# Window header detail



## elite (11 Apr 2019)

Hi all

First post, but I have been reading a lot... 

I've building a workshop like Mike's plans (thanks ). I'm expecting windows to be delivered next week and I'm just wondering about the detail at the top of the window and closing the gap between the stud wall and the cladding.

My wall build up is

Stud wall
House wrap
Vertical timber batten
horizontal feather board

I assume I can't just put a horizontal timber across as this would prevent any water draining from behind. So, do I need some kind of flashing? If, so what should I be looking for?

Thanks for any tips


----------



## RobinBHM (11 Apr 2019)

usually the cladding runs across at a level just above the head of the window, then a trim is fitted which can be screwed to the ends of the battens. the trim wants to finish a tad above the bottom of the cladding board.

unless you have a very tall workshop, I would've thought the roof overhang would prevent any water ingress above the window....

The breather membrane wants to be detailed correctly around the window.


----------



## elite (12 Apr 2019)

Thanks - much appreciated


----------

